# Hyde Park Cockapoo Friends



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

We had our 7th Hyde Park Cockapoo Meet today.
We average about 12 each time and it's a lot of fun watching the furry balls in all colours - run, chase, tumble, wrestle, tease each other and sometimes doing naughty things.
We meet about every three weeks at Kensington Gardens and decide to stand around so we humans can speak while the dogs play or on colder days we walk around the park.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You'll have to take some pictures next time - I love seeing the photos from the various meets.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to watch out for this the next time in London.. Would love to see all those poos frolicking.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I live nearby and would love to come on your next meet. When and where is it?


----------



## flowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Mae

I would love to come to the next Cockapoo meet in Kensington Gardens but I don't have a Cockapoo yet. We are still doing our research and still not sure who to go to. It would be so helpful for me to meet Cockapoo owners and talk to them and see all the lovely dogs. Would It be ok for me to come? If so what is the date of the next meet up and the time and whereabouts in Kensington Gardens will it be?

Thank you so much and I hope yo get to meet you.

VJ


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

I have them = still trying to figure out how to load them.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

I will post the next one here so anyone else can come - they are such a load of fun to watch!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

We have one approx every three weeks - so we send out an email to those on our distribution list - which keeps growing with each walk. I will also now start to post here. But if you want to be added onto the list, give me your email address and will add it on.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

VJ, yes, we love our Cockapoos and we love the owners too and anyone who wants to talk to us about cockapoos - we are the proudest of parents/owners. We all stand around as they tumble and frolic and we comment on their antics, laugh and have the proudest of smiles on our faces. People stop and take photos of us! So we would be happy to introduce you to all the different ones - in all colours and sizes and we will all give you our prejudiced thoughts on what's best!


----------



## flowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi May
Thank you so much. I look forward to meeting you all. I can't send you a pm with my email address as I need to post 10 times first so once I have done this I will PM you my email.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like fun, VJ be prepared to be totally and utterly cockapood enjoy your hands on research xx


----------



## flowers (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to it very much.


----------

